# Best 120-150 qt cooler UNDER $100...



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Alright everybody...best 120-150 qt cooler UNDER $100. Uses will be surf fishing and more surf fishing. Don't try and talk me into a roto-molded wonder. I know they're awesome but I only have $100 bucks to spend. Go!!!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

coleman extreme have worked well for me. Those 300 dollar coolers are above my raisings


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm with surffshr. The price range you are looking at and at that size-I cannot imagine a better cooler than Coleman Extreme.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Under 100.00.??

Igloo 120 qt at Walmart or Sam's 
You get what you pay for! 
I don't know a thing about the Coleman extremes

I'm a Yetii guy


I gave away two 120qt Igloos this past spring


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Tell you what 2na...sell me a Yeti for under $100 and it's a deal! 

I know you get what you pay for and if I had $450-$500 to spend on a cooler I would. But I don't. I'm trying to live within my means if you catch my drift.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

These are listed on Walmart's website..as of a couple minutes ago. Best is to" order online to get the price shown". Then you can get it for "free shipping" from what's posted...or you can do what I like to do when I order from Walmart..."pick it up for free instore."
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Xtreme-120-Quart-Cooler/14574678
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Xtreme-150-qt-Cooler-Green/21947771

If you don't have credit card or debit card funds to use via online...you can choose the "cash" option. They give you up to 48 hours after ordering your items to "pay at a Walmart register"...after paying, the item(s) will go into the processing mode. You will get an email with the "cash" payment option...you just take that to the store when you go to make your purchase. Be careful of the time the email specifies. They will cancel the order if not paid by that time.


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

Dito on the coleman xtreme. I have 2 different sizes a 52qt and 120qt. Once you get them cold inside they hold ice longer than any other coolers I have had. The 52 does better than the 120. It is my bait and fish cooler when on the beach. With opening many times during the day it will hold a 18 to 20 lb bag for 2 to 3 days once cold inside.
Even the Igloo roto molded Sportsman 55 QT at Sam's is above my raisings at $200.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Man I most certainly do. I in no way was trying to insult you and if you took it that way I do apologize. I was merely pointing out that the best deal would be either the ones I pointed out or possibly the Coleman extreme. 

I got fairly good service from the same above mentioned coolers. Imagine if you will, two of those 120s each two thirds full of elk meat driving back from Colorado. I spent over 50.00 on ice getting them back to NC. I've done this on several occasions.

My friends and I were standing around the hunting club a while back reminiscing about how maybe twenty years ago we would have never dreamed of spending what we have on coolers in the last couple of years.

Had I known,you last spring I'd have given you the two 120s I gave to someone else I hardly knew


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks guys. Coleman Xteme it is! Ordering today.

Appreciate it greatly.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh no prob at all 2na! Didn't take any offense whatsoever. Appreciate it.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

And gal.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Oops! 

Well technically "guys" is kind of generic isn't it?

Thanks for being a good sport Thrifty Angler. My apologies.


----------



## wintersun (Sep 7, 2014)

Igloo sold at Costco in both those sizes. 1-year warranty in effect with Costco if there is a problem in the first year they will refund your money or replace it. And unlike W-M, they treat their employees fairly and don't suck money out of the local economy.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Is the Yeti really that good? I mean, $400 for a cooler is a lot of money... Actually, it's a ton of ice. I don't know but sometimes marketing is a terrible thing. It's used to separate the have's from the have nots. As teens boys we have to have the newest new, most expensive whatever to have a competitive edge over those less fortunate...just to attract girls.There are guys on this site who spend $1k on a freshwater rod and reel setup for 3lb rainbow trout when they can be easily be caught w/a $20 rig from walmart....and they get rid of their 1k rig every winter to buy a new one for spring. Sometime the product is just a matter of status and not a quality. So since I've never used this product myself I have to rely on your true testimony before I go out and spend an arm and leg on the cooler  

So, in comparison, how does the Yeti out-perform the others?


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

BTW, I no longer have a big cooler. I think they were both "procured" by my cousin or roommate when I was off playing Married  I have a 52 and smaller 30s....and a large cigarette/plug in type. it's just me so I never really keep a lot of fish, but recently I've been tinkering with the ideal going on boats where I might be actually keeping some really large fish. I have been looking at the 150 quart Coleman with the "two door" lid. It has the regular lid and that lid has a little "trap" door on top of the larger door which means you don't have to open the whole cooler up to put stuff in it. I believe it's a little bit more than $100, but if Coleman can hold up to it's five day promise then it should be a decent cooler for large fish...or lots of meat.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

CoolDude said:


> BTW, I no longer have a big cooler. I think they were both "procured" by my cousin or roommate when I was off playing Married  I have a 52 and smaller 30s....and a large cigarette/plug in type. it's just me so I never really keep a lot of fish, but recently I've been tinkering with the ideal going on boats where I might be actually keeping some really large fish. I have been looking at the 150 quart Coleman with the "two door" lid. It has the regular lid and that lid has a little "trap" door on top of the larger door which means you don't have to open the whole cooler up to put stuff in it. I believe it's a little bit more than $100, but if Coleman can hold up to it's five day promise then it should be a decent cooler for large fish...or lots of meat.


I have a similar cooler that has a trap door to open up and access the tray, it is a 100 quart cooler, I bought when I was in a hurry and this was the biggest cooler in the Big Box store I was in, just prior to hitting the highway to get to the OBX.

The trap door leaked when it rained, if the cooler is out in the elements, like in the back of a pickup truck which was where mine was kept, mostly used to store waders and stuff like that when it was not being used a cooler.

I ended up using epoxy to seal it permanently and presto no more leaks.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a Yeti for drinks and food, but I'd suggest buying the 120 qt. Igloo and upgrading the hinges to stainless and the latches to the hybrid models (stainless/plastic). Run half a $3 pack of EPDM weatherstripping from Lowe's under the edge of the lid. Dollar General has a plastic dishpan that will suspend on the ledges inside the cooler and this keeps your bait out of the slush.

It'll hold ice for 5 days and cost me less than $100, since I paid $56.08 for the last cooler on Amazon and moved over my old hinges and latches. The first one lasted 5 1/2 years of fairly heavy use and almost year-round exposure on the front of the truck. I also don't have to worry about the Buxton crackheads stealing it.

Edit: It also fits the Angler's Fish-N-Mate Surf-Mate rack (The big one, not the Jr. model).


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the one I just put together.

I used this weatherstripping:



Installed weatherstripping under the lid lip like this:



Stainless hinges:


Hybrid latches (on the old cooler):


----------

